# allí/ahí



## esme

i never knew that there was a difference between "alli" and "ahi" or what it is...I grew up speaking Spanish, but linguistically there is not much of a difference; however, I have noticed that there is one and I would really appreciate if someone would explain it to me...thanks!


----------



## VenusEnvy

esme said:
			
		

> i never knew that there was a difference between "alli" and "ahi" or what it is...I grew up speaking Spanish, but linguistically there is not much of a difference; however, I have noticed that there is one and I would really appreciate if someone would explain it to me...thanks!


Could you explain what you think the difference is?

According to what I've been told, they are the same thing. They are simply different ways to spell the word.

Can a native clear this up?


----------



## cubaMania

Aquí un hilo sobre tu tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12815&highlight=alli+ahi


----------



## esme

the previous thread does not help much...i guess i just want to know if there is a difference between "ahi" and "alli" or if they are the same thing, and just spelled differently. They sort of sound the same, you see...


----------



## uaxuctum

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Could you explain what you think the difference is?
> 
> According to what I've been told, they are the same thing. They are simply different ways to spell the word.


Oh, no, not at all. They are as different words as "ese" vs. "aquel".

- "aquí" means "(en) este lugar": where the speaker is, or some nearby location
- "ahí" means "(en) ese lugar": where the hearer is, or some location that is neither near nor far but somewhere in-between 
- "allí" means "(en) aquel lugar": where neither the speaker nor the hearer is, or some far away location

Two simple examples:

- "Yo estoy aquí, tú estás ahí y él está allí."
- "Esto está aquí, eso está ahí y aquello está allí."

Certain English dialects make a similar three-way distinction of distance (here/there/yonder), but in standard English the distinction is reduced to the pair "here" vs. "there" for near vs. far locations. In Spanish, the emphatic variants "acá" (from "aquí") and "allá" (from "allí") can create a similar two-way distinction of near vs. far since there is no analogous variant from "ahí" (because "ahá" would be cacophonous).


----------



## rayb

cubaMania said:
			
		

> Aquí un hilo sobre tu tema:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12815&highlight=alli+ahi


 
Examiné recién este hilo y estimo que no aporta demasiado sobre esta consulta específica. Estimo que entre "ahí" y "allí" existe la misma diferencia, a veces sutil si se quiere, que entre "ese" y "aquel". En efecto, "ahí" = "ese lugar" y "allí" = "aquel lugar". Ahora bien, la diferencia entre "ese" y "aquel" es más fácil de percibir que entre "ahí" y "allí". Tal es así que, "ese" es más próximo que "aquel" y, quizás por lo mismo, menos indeterminado también.


----------



## cubaMania

Wow, fascinating uaxuctum.  I have never heard that of allí and ahí.  May I ask you whether those two words are pronounced differently? (Though I realize that may be regional.)  Also, I'm interested in what you said about acá and allá being "emphatic variants."  I can't begin to tell you how much confusion there is among us English speakers about all of the seemingly contradictory things we are told about those words and their relationship to aquí and allí.  (Motion is the most common theme, but they say that and then they go and use them otherwise.)  Very interested in your perspective.


----------



## garryknight

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> Certain English dialects make a similar three-way distinction of distance (here/there/yonder), but in standard English the distinction is reduced to the pair "here" vs. "there" for near vs. far locations.


Normally we're reduced to pointing as we say "there" (near you) or "over there" (nowhere near either of us).



			
				uaxuctum said:
			
		

> "ahá" would be cacophonous


Although we Brits say it all the time: "Ahá! I've found it! It's over there!"


----------



## uaxuctum

rayb said:
			
		

> Examiné recién este hilo y estimo que no aporta demasiado sobre esta consulta específica. Estimo que entre "ahí" y "allí" existe la misma diferencia, a veces sutil si se quiere, que entre "ese" y "aquel". En efecto, "ahí" = "ese lugar" y "allí" = "aquel lugar". Ahora bien, la diferencia entre "ese" y "aquel" es más fácil de percibir que entre "ahí" y "allí". Tal es así que, "ese" es más próximo que "aquel" y, quizás por lo mismo, menos indeterminado también.


Yo no percibo que la diferencia entre entre "ese" y "aquel" sea menos marcada que entre "ahí" y "allí" (quizá en Latinoamérica la diferencia se haya erosionado debido a que "acá" y "allá" son más comunes). Desde luego, yo nunca los confundiría diciendo "aquel de ahí" o "ese de allí", sino "ese de ahí" y "aquel de allí"; para mí la asociación "ese"<-->"ahí" y "aquel"<-->"allí" es clara.



			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> Although we Brits say it all the time: "Ahá! I've found it! It's over there!"


But in English you pronounce the "h" that keeps the two a's apart, while in Spanish the "h" is mute and "ahá" would be pronounced as "aá".


----------



## garryknight

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> But in English you pronounce the "h" that keeps the two a's apart, while in Spanish the "h" is mute and "ahá" would be pronounced as "aá".


That's what I get for leaving the smilie off my post.


----------



## rayb

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> Yo no percibo que la diferencia entre entre "ese" y "aquel" sea menos marcada que entre "ahí" y "allí" .


 
Ojo!! Yo no señalé que la diferencia entre entre "ese" y "aquel" sea menos marcada que entre "ahí" y "allí", sino todo lo contrario. En efecto, yo señalé que: *"la diferencia entre "ese" y "aquel" es más fácil de percibir que entre "ahí" y "allí". Tal es así que, "ese" es más próximo que "aquel" y, quizás por lo mismo, menos indeterminado también."*

De hecho, tanto en este hilo como en el otro la consulta se refiere a "ahí" y "allí" y no a "ese" y "aquel".


----------



## mylam

cubaMania said:
			
		

> Also, I'm interested in what you said about acá and allá being "emphatic variants."


 
The emphatic variants means that the first time I call my son I say "Ven aquí". The fourth time I repeat myself, it's "¡Ven acá ahora!"


----------



## esme

Okay....gracias por las respuestas...rayb, estoy de acuerdo contigo--creo que las diferencias entre "ese" y "aquel" so mas marcadas (en el español que yo aprendi, por lo menos), y es por eso que tengo yo el problema...

Ahora bien, todavia no puedo destinguir muy bien...que seria si dijiese "es bueno tener una amiga que esta [ahi--alli] para aydarme"..??? Creo que es alli, pero no diera mi vida por ello.


----------



## rayb

esme said:
			
		

> Okay....gracias por las respuestas...rayb, estoy de acuerdo contigo--creo que las diferencias entre "ese" y "aquel" so mas marcadas (en el español que yo aprendi, por lo menos), y es por eso que tengo yo el problema...
> 
> Ahora bien, todavia no puedo destinguir muy bien...que seria si dijiese "es bueno tener una amiga que esta [ahi--alli] para aydarme"..??? Creo que es alli, pero no diera mi vida por ello.


 
Si a tu amiga la quieres muy cerca: "aquí". Si la quieres más bien cerca: "ahí". Si la quieres no tan cerca: "allí". Si la quieres más bien lejos: "allá"..... Y si no das la vida por ella, entoces será ella quién eligirá.


----------



## anafernan

"Allí" is like "over there", and "ahí" is similar not the same than here, but i think is like "there", the diference is in the distance, " allí" is used for objets more far than objets that are "allí"


----------



## Outsider

Aquí, ahí, allí...



			
				cubaMania said:
			
		

> Wow, fascinating uaxuctum.  I have never heard that of allí and ahí.  May I ask you whether those two words are pronounced differently? (Though I realize that may be regional.)


It is indeed regional. In most Spanish dialects, _ahí_ and _allí_ are pronounced almost the same way, because _ll_ is pronounced as _y_. However, in ancient Spanish and even today in some dialects, they sound quite different.


----------



## Rayines

> Although we Brits say it all the time: "Ahá! I've found it! It's over there!"


*Descubrí una excelente perla idiomática!...Los hispanohablantes también lo usamos muchísimo: Entonces, no es ni acá, ni allá, sino "ahá o ajá"?. Ahaha!!....(just kidding).*


----------



## rayb

Outsider said:
			
		

> Aquí, ahí, allí...
> 
> 
> It is indeed regional. In most Spanish dialects, _ahí_ and _allí_ are pronounced almost the same way, because _ll_ is pronounced as _y_. However, in ancient Spanish and even today in some dialects, they sound quite different.


 
Outsider, no comparto totalmente tu impresión que los hispano parlantes "ah" y "allí" de la misma manera. Si no me crees pregúntale a un uruguayo o un argentino. 

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> Outsider, no comparto totalmente tu impresión que los hispano parlantes "ah" y "allí" de la misma manera. Si no me crees pregúntale a un uruguayo o un argentino.
> 
> Saludos




Sí Rayb, pero sacándonos a nosotros la pronunciación de ambas es casi igual


----------



## Artrella

Encontré esto >> *"¿Cuándo usar allí y cuándo ahí?" Allí debe usarse cuando se precisa un lugar determinado, y ahí puede usarse en forma indeterminada* *aquí*


----------



## Artrella

*Using 'Aquí,' 'Allí' and 'Ahí'*
Broadly speaking, in English something can happen in one of two places: here or there. But Spanish has three equivalent choices, making matters somewhat confusing for English speakers learning the language. ....
*Read more here*


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Rayb, pero sacándonos a nosotros la pronunciación de ambas es casi igual


 
Art, allende los Andes, aunque no tan pronunciadamente como ustedes, también distinguimos claramente "ahí" de "allí". 

Saluditos de "acullá" y no de "acuha".


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Encontré esto >> *"¿Cuándo usar allí y cuándo ahí?" Allí debe usarse cuando se precisa un lugar determinado, y ahí puede usarse en forma indeterminada* *aquí*


 
Art, no comparto esta explicación, que por suerte no es tuya. A mi mejor entender y la RAE esta vez sí que está de mi lado, la diferencia entre "ahí" y "allí" es de grados de proximidad. En cambio la menor o mayor indeterminación de un lugar se expresa mediante el "allá". Por lo demás, exactamente lo mismo ocurre con "aquí" y "acá".

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

From Artrella's second link:



> [...] _allí_, roughly the equivalent of "there" when speaking of an object or action that is close to the person being spoken to, and _ahí_, roughly the equivalent of "there" when speaking of an object that is distant from both the speaker and the person being spoken to.


Do the native speakers agree with this? Because in Portuguese it's the other way around...


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Using 'Aquí,' 'Allí' and 'Ahí'*
> Broadly speaking, in English something can happen in one of two places: here or there. But Spanish has three equivalent choices, making matters somewhat confusing for English speakers learning the language. ....
> *Read more here*


 
Art, now I do share your quote. Effectively, in Spanish we recognize three levels of proximity: "aquí", "ahí" and "allí".

However, by using "acá" y "allá" we recognize also that a given location is not so precise.

Finally, my favorite one is "acuyá" which is used precisely to contest  an indication of proximity provided by someone. 

Saludos


----------



## rayb

Outsider said:
			
		

> From Artrella's second link:
> 
> Do the native speakers agree with this? Because in Portuguese it's the other way around...


 
Outsider, I do agrre with Art's quote. Effectively, you have to consider that the autor is speaking of three levelas of proximity, which may physical or emotional. Just, take into consideration the entire quote:

"The three choices are _aquí_, roughly the equivalent of "here," _allí_, roughly the equivalent of "there" when speaking of an object or action that is close to the person being spoken to, and _ahí_, roughly the equivalent of "there" when speaking of an object that is distant from both the speaker and the person being spoken to." 

Of course, I don't know how these terms work in portuguese.

Regards


----------



## Rayines

*Apenas un bocado (dada la hora): Cuando lo uso solo, digo "allí". Pero en cambio uso "por ahí" (no muy seguido: "Salió por ahí", o en su expresión que es casi muletilla= tal vez: "Por ahí tenés razón", aunque esta última acepción ya se aleja de la discusión).*


----------



## Outsider

rayb said:
			
		

> Outsider, I do agrre with Art's quote. Effectively, you have to consider that the autor is speaking of three levelas of proximity, which may physical or emotional. Just, take into consideration the entire quote:
> 
> "The three choices are _aquí_, roughly the equivalent of "here," _allí_, roughly the equivalent of "there" when speaking of an object or action that is close to the person being spoken to, and _ahí_, roughly the equivalent of "there" when speaking of an object that is distant from both the speaker and the person being spoken to."
> 
> Of course, I don't know how these terms work in portuguese.
> 
> Regards


My doubt is not about the three degrees of proximity. We have that in Portuguese, too. However, in Portuguese it's:

_este -- aqui
esse -- aí
aquele -- a*l*i_

According to the Answers.com website, in Spanish it's:

_éste -- aquí
ése -- a*ll*í
aquél -- ahí_

The two latter adverbs seem to be reversed!


----------



## rayb

Outsider said:
			
		

> My doubt is not about the three degrees of proximity. We have that in Portuguese, too. However, in Portuguese it's:
> 
> _este -- aqui_
> _esse -- aí_
> _aquele -- a*l*i_
> 
> According to the Answers.com website, in Spanish it's:
> 
> _éste -- aquí_
> _ése -- a*ll*í_
> _aquelle -- ahí_
> 
> The two latter adverbs seem to be reversed!


 
Sorry Outsider, I didn't realize that further on, in the same paper, the author reverses the correlation between "allí" and "ahí" compared to "aquel" and "ese".

Effectively, after stating correctly that "aquí" means near the speaker, while "allí" means near the person beeing spoken and that "ahí" means somewhere in between, the author mixes up these degrees of proximity stating now that:

*Adverb of location:* _aquí_. *Demonstrative:* _este_ (this), _éste_ (this one).
*Adverb of location:* _allí_. *Demonstrative:* _ese_ (that), _ése_ (that one).
*Adverb of location:* _ahí_. *Demonstrative:* _aquel_ (that over there), _aquél_ (that one over there).
Of course, you are absolutely right the correlation in Spanish is:


_este -- aquí_
_ese -- ahí_
_aquel -- allí_

_Regards_


----------



## malaikamkuu

My native language is Kiswahili, which is very much like spanish. We also have the three terms in kiswahili, so I would like to put it more clear:

aqui = over here, where I (the speaker, first person) am. _In kiswahili_: hapa
ahi = over there, where you (the listener, second person) is. _In kiswahili_: hapo
alli = over there, where he/she/it is (third person, a person/thing not involved in our conversation). _In kiswahili_: pale

Hope that helps.  So ahi and alli both mean there, but one means "there, near you", while the other means "there, away from both of us".


----------



## lazarus1907

This is already a long thread, and I haven't read every post, so apologies if I repeat stuff:

*Aquí (esto)*: To describe the place or the time in which the speaker is (no matter how large this is) or which is considered to be very close, even subjectively.

*Ahí (eso)*:  A place (normally not used for time) which is perceived to be reasonable close, but is not where the speaker is. When talking to other people, this place is also close to them. Normally, things or people referred to with this adverb are in sight.

*Allí (aquello)*: A place or time which is regarded to be further than that described by "ahí". When talking to others, this place is also far from them. 

The distinction between these adverbs is obvious when they are used distributely: "Coged esta caja de aquí, la de ahí y la de allí" (every time farther).

Ahí and allí sometimes are used indistinctively depending on the subjective perception of the speaker about the thing which is being referred, and of course, the regional uses.

In any case, when used together, *ahí* is closer than *allí*.


----------



## Bit

¿Es posible tambien decir que ahí describe algo que se puede ver o en el mismo cuarto y allí describe algo más lejos que eso?  Sé que no hay distancias específicas, pero eso es como yo lo comprendo.


----------



## Rayines

Bit said:


> ¿Es posible tambien decir que ahí describe algo que se puede ver o en el mismo cuarto y allí describe algo más lejos que eso? Sé que no hay distancias específicas, pero eso es como yo lo comprendo.


Welcome Bit: *this is a perfect explanation *(the persons who speak are the referents, although the difference between *ahí* y *allí *is actually very subtle; in Argentina, at least, we use them indistinctively).


----------



## Outsider

Hmm... As far as I know, "allí" may be used for visible things. They just have to be far from both the speaker and the addressee. For things which are out of sight, I'd rather say "allá".

_Allí en mi casa_ --> right in front of us.
_Allá en mi casa_ --> far away from where we are now.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Siempre pensaba que *aquí* = here, *ahí* = there pero no está tan lejos, *all**í* = there pero un poco más lejos, y *all**á* = there pero muy lejos de ti.


----------



## Outsider

That's a good way to put it.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Outsider said:


> That's a good way to put it.



Gracias, Outsider. Estoy seguro de si los hubieras usado incorrectamente, todavía se te puede entender.


----------



## Outsider

I suppose the most important is not to mix up _aquí_/_acá_ with _ahí_/_allí_/_allá_. The rest is more fuzzy.


----------



## jcrada

Outsider said:


> It is indeed regional. In most Spanish dialects, _ahí_ and _allí_ are pronounced almost the same way, because _ll_ is pronounced as _y_. However, in ancient Spanish and even today in some dialects, they sound quite different.



That is not true, there is a BIG difference in pronunciation between "ahí" and "allí". And it is the other way around, the "y" is pronounced like the "ll". I am native speaker from Venezuela, and I hear this difference everyday in Spain. I do not know about other Latin-American countries, but I am quite sure the difference is not that subtle.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I agree, it's not that subtle; and I agree "ahí" is a place closer to the person I speak to, while "allí" is a place adistant from both him and me.

When speaking by phone—or a cell phone—:
¿Recuerdas el supermercado a la entrada del barrio? De camino a casa, por favor, entra *allí* y cómprame algunas cosas.
Do you remember this supermarket at the neighborhood's entrance? When comming home, please, get go in *there* and buy me some stuff.

Ya que estás *ahí* en el supermercado, por favor, cómprame algunas cosas.
Since you are *there* already in the supermarket, please, buy me some stuff.

"Allá" is less accurate than "allí". It's like "allí" is a place both speakers know while "allá" is a place the person listening doesn't really know.


----------



## estrar

I am from the Northern mountains of Mexico, South of the New Mexico/Arizona border. This area was for long time isolated from the rest of Mexico. There were not that many roads or any other ways of communication, TV was introduced in the early 80's.

When I moved to Mexico City I always was corrected when I used alli because I didn't differentiate between alli/ahi.

Then i moved to Colorado, USA, here a lot of the native Spanish speaking use a lot "alli" my logic is that the area of the Mexican Northern Mountains as well as the Southwest of USA got isolated, in the language point of view, and the language didn't changed. That is why we speak a similar Spanish. For example, nochi, ansina, etc.


----------



## ManoloVM

jcrada said:


> That is not true, there is a BIG difference in pronunciation between "ahí" and "allí". And it is the other way around, the "y" is pronounced like the "ll". I am native speaker from Venezuela, and I hear this difference everyday in Spain. I do not know about other Latin-American countries, but I am quite sure the difference is not that subtle.


 

That's right. There is a common misunderstood by some English Speakers that the letter "y" and the diagraph "ll" because of Yeismo, is a Palatal aproximant, like English "y". But in Spanish, It is not an aproximant, It represents a Voiced Palatal Fricative in most of the Countries except for Argentina and Uruguay, where it represents a Voiceless or Voiced palato-alveolar fricative. The first sound doesn't exist in English and the one for Argentina and Uruguay is the same as "sh" in English or "j" in French. So, all Spanish Speakers hear a clear distinction between "ahi" and "alli". I have never listen a Spanish Speaker who pronounce the letter "y" or "ll" as an aproximant, except maybe some Cubans and Puerto Ricans in Florida.


----------



## span29

rayb said:


> Si a tu amiga la quieres muy cerca: "aquí". Si la quieres más bien cerca: "ahí". Si la quieres no tan cerca: "allí". Si la quieres más bien lejos: "allá"..... Y si no das la vida por ella, entoces será ella quién eligirá.



I just noticed the date on this post and that the conversation was about 8 years ago but it posed an interesting question for me. In this case, where esme had said "Ahora bien, todavia no puedo destinguir muy bien...que seria si dijiese  "es bueno tener una amiga que esta [ahi--alli] para aydarme"..??? Creo  que es alli, pero no diera mi vida por ello." she was talking about being "there" for someone, as in in being emotionally available if needed. What is the best way to say this in Spanish, considering it doesn't really have anything to do with physical location but with this idea of availability? 

Thanks very much,


----------



## Rayines

span29 said:


> I just noticed the date on this post and that the conversation was about 8 years ago but it posed an interesting question for me. In this case, where esme had said "Ahora bien, todavia no puedo destinguir muy bien...que seria si dijiese  "es bueno tener una amiga que esta [ahi--alli] para aydarme"..??? Creo  que es alli, pero no diera mi vida por ello." she was talking about being "there" for someone, as in in being emotionally available if needed. What is the best way to say this in Spanish, considering it doesn't really have anything to do with physical location but with this idea of availability?
> 
> Thanks very much,


Está bien de cualquier manera. Yo en este caso usaría "ahí" porque da una idea más general de la ubicación de la persona. "Allí" da una idea más concreta de ubicación espacial. "Ahí" es más indefinido, más "etéreo", si se quiere.


----------



## span29

Rayines said:


> Está bien de cualquier manera. Yo en este caso usaría "ahí" porque da una idea más general de la ubicación de la persona. "Allí" da una idea más concreta de ubicación espacial. "Ahí" es más indefinido, más "etéreo", si se quiere.



thanks very much, Ines. That was very helpful.


----------



## Milton Sand

span29 said:


> I just noticed the date on this post and that the conversation was about 8 years ago but it posed an interesting question for me. In this case, where esme had said "Ahora bien, todavia no puedo destinguir muy bien...que seria si dijiese  "es bueno tener una amiga que esta [ahi--alli] para aydarme"..??? Creo  que es alli, pero no diera mi vida por ello." she was talking about being "there" for someone, as in in being emotionally available if needed. What is the best way to say this in Spanish, considering it doesn't really have anything to do with physical location but with this idea of availability?
> 
> Thanks very much,


Hi,
Besides, a person to whom you'd like to talk must be _ahí_; "ahí" referring to the place (near, around) that this person needs to be located at. "Ahí" as opposed to the physical space you occupy yourself (your _aquí_, which is their _ahí_). If they were _allí_ (far from you and a speaker), they wouldn't be available to count with.

Es bueno tener una amiga que siempre está ahí. _<—Where a friend is supposed to be._
Es bueno tener una amiga que siempre está allí. _<—In that physical place over there._

I think I've just said the same as Rayines. 

Regards,


----------



## span29

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> Besides, a person to whom you'd like to talk must be _ahí_; "ahí" referring to the place (near, around) that this person needs to be located at. "Ahí" as opposed to the physical space you occupy yourself (your _aquí_, which is their _ahí_). If they were _allí_ (far from you and a speaker), they wouldn't be available to count with.
> 
> Es bueno tener una amiga que siempre está ahí. _<—Where a friend is supposed to be._
> Es bueno tener una amiga que siempre está allí. _<—In that physical place over there._
> 
> I think I've just said the same as Rayines.
> 
> Regards,



Thanks, Milton. That definitely adds to what Ines said.


----------

